# 2007 Pathfinder SE Bose subwoofer



## greenboy222 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello all...I am looking to replacing one of my blown Bose subwoofers. I understand that they are 1 OHM. I have only found subs that are 4 ohm. Looking for ideas/places to get a replacement. Thank you.


----------



## Chknhawk (Dec 25, 2012)

You can wire speakers in parallel in order to get the ohms your looking for. Two 4ohm speakers wired in parallel (pos pos/neg neg) will yield 2 ohms across the circuit. Essentially you divide the ohms across the circuit or cut them in half when wiring two identical resistance speakers in parallel. in converse wiring in series results in a sum effect. Hope this helps.


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 22, 2012)

+1 

I know Kicker has a 1 ohm sub. It's a 6.5" sub:

KICKER 2010 CVT65-1 | eBay


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you are looking for a stock replacement speaker for the subwoofer box, you can purchase them from Bose; to get them from Nissan, you have to purchase the ridiculously expensive subwoofer box. Also, I had contacted the company "Simply Speakers" and they said at the time they had not repaired any of those particular speakers, they would be willing to take a look at it. You can Google them.


----------

